# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet



## Foxclassics (Aug 14, 2018)

This is a reminder that the Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet is on Saturday 25 Aug. Thanks, Tim Fox 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder Tim , hope to make this one . Missed the last swap due to Portland and also missed WT&WW show


----------

